# Volkswagen EOS real life pictures



## sp_wh (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## boxster (Feb 26, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen EOS real life pictures (sp_wh)*

Very nice. Where do you take them? (assuming you took them, of course)


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen EOS real life pictures (boxster)*

Outstanding. My compliments on starting a thread that actually has pictures to support your claim.


----------



## sp_wh (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen EOS real life pictures (boxster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boxster* »_Very nice. Where do you take them? (assuming you took them, of course)

I didn´t took them, they were taken in Portugal.


----------



## jamacdon01 (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen EOS real life pictures (sp_wh)*

I'd pick up one of those absolutely...


----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen EOS real life pictures (jamacdon01)*

A sunroof _and_ it's a convertible? Very cool! That top mechanism looks like a mechanics nightmare...hope it's simpler than it looks.


----------



## eurosnow (Nov 24, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen EOS real life pictures (Cubster)*

Thanks for the pics....Am I the only one thats not feeling the Eos as much after these pics?


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen EOS real life pictures (eurosnow)*

You know, Eurosnow, you do bring up a good point. Some pictures of the Eos are really flattering, and some pictures make it look cheap and hideous. Mostly, I've concluded that you'll have to see it in real life to know for sure. Along those lines, the first Golf Cabriolets were extremely popular with girls, but really the Cabriolet is a rudely angular econobox. Look at the design with today's eyes today and you'll wonder how it ever was so popular...and I mean a stock car, for anybody fumbling around looking for a tuned Cabriolet picture. I mean really, it looks like it should be a riding lawnmower, not a car. I often wonder how popular the Cabriolet would have really been if it had not been for the movie "Can't buy me love". And I also wonder if VW is going to try to attempt to recreate that popularity in the Eos by stratigically placing it in a movie...like the animated Toureg in "Curious George".









Like, Oh my god, a new Cabriolet.











_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 2:45 PM 3-2-2006_


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen EOS real life pictures (eurosnow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurosnow* »_Am I the only one thats not feeling the Eos as much after these pics?

Still looks good to me, but I never expected it to look "aggressive", as some did.
Many of the show photos are somewhat misleading, because flashes wash out the curves or wide-angle lenses distort the shape. I think the photos in this thread probably do reflect what the car looks like in person.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

the guy looks hella pissed that the pics were taken


----------



## rcawood (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen EOS real life pictures (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_ Along those lines, the first Golf Cabriolets were extremely popular with girls, but really the Cabriolet is a rudely angular econobox. Look at the design with today's eyes today and you'll wonder how it ever was so popular...and I mean a stock car, for anybody fumbling around looking for a tuned Cabriolet picture. I mean really, it looks like it should be a riding lawnmower, not a car. I often wonder how popular the Cabriolet would have really been if it had not been for the movie "Can't buy me love". 
_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 2:45 PM 3-2-2006_

I always liked the way the Cabriolet looked and think it still looks good today. But I often like boxy looking cars. It’s boxiness in no different from the Golfs of the period. I also could care less if a car is considered a “girls” car. I buy what I like. I don’t remember “Can’t Buy me Love” and I watch quite a few movies. I find it hard to believe that it had a significant long term impact on Cabriolet sales.
I don't like the way the EOS looks in this picks. But it looks good in others. As you say you have to see a car in person.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen EOS real life pictures (rcawood)*

Rcawood my friend, Let me take you school. The movie "Can't buy me love" is in fact the defining moment in the history of the Golf Cabriolet. The movie came out as I was entering high school in 1987 when Gizmopop and I were listening to Depeche mode and New order...there was just no internet so we could read each others comments. If you have never seen "Can't buy me love" its a cheezy but entertaining 80's chick flick, anyone who admires the Cabriolet owes it to themselves to witness the product placement that made every high school/college girl (not the ******* girls) ogle over it for more than a decade.
Here's the IMDB link
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0092718/ 
Here's a great website about the movie
http://briansworld.fcac.org/cbml/index.html 
That picture of the chick I posted above is in fact Amanda Peterson who drove the Cabriolet into history. She is the spoiled, beautiful, popular, cheerleader role model that every girl secretly wanted to be but couldn't. The Cabriolet represented that lifestyle, and that is exactly why the Cabriolet became so wildly popular with the girls. 2 chicks had them when I was in high school, both cheerleaders, both complete bïtches. Here's another photocapture from the movie with the exact car in question. That's also why chicks wanted the car in white. If you don't mind me asking Rcawood, how old are you?











_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 6:12 PM 3-4-2006_


----------



## cbpagent (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen EOS real life pictures (sp_wh)*

I thought I liked that car now I think it looks to small and girly. Doesn't that guy look huge in that car?


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen EOS real life pictures (cbpagent)*

There has been rampant speculation as to weather or not the Eos is a girls car. I will point out that the $30,000 estimated base price is going to change the ownership dynamic a bit and give the car more exclusivity. I think its gonna be more like the "I just got divorced" professional womans car. You're gonna have to be in a genuinely affluent area before you see these cars in high school/college parking lots, and they are gonna all be the cheaper 2.0T versions anyway. The car is 10 inches shorter than a mercedes CLK, so its gonna be awfully easy to manuver in parking lots and city traffic which I personally put a premium on. I just feel that the Eos is likely to suffer, to a lesser degree, from Phateon syndrome. The Phaeton is an outstanding car with a VW badge on the front and back...image problem. You know, I've thought if VW altered the format of their grill/trunk emblem into a colorful roundel for their upscale cars, something like the roundel that Alfa Romeo, BMW, or Saab uses...it would give distinction to the upper models. If you drove a Phaeton, would you want the same emblem set as a Polo on your ride? I could whip up a cool looking Volkswagen roundel with an updated Wolfsburg castle image, and maybe some other typically German symbols like Oak leaves (look at the Bismarck battleship for oak leaf graphics) or maybe incorporating the colors from the German flag into the roundel.
pretty roundel








pretty roundel








pretty roundel








well known roundel








Decent starting point for a modern VW roundel








Wolfsburg graphics with oak leaf and acorn motif. Green border would be nice around the roundel











_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 9:50 PM 3-5-2006_


----------



## gophaster (May 1, 2000)

I tend to agree with you guys. Some pictures make this car look better than others. I think Wheels and Ride Height are VERY important. They can make all the difference in the world. Take a look at say a stock B5 Passat with the stock hubcaps and then take a look at one with say a set of 18's....then look at one with a set of 18's and a some lowering. The hubcap'd car will look very bad in comparison. I think at $30K this car should come with some nicer/larger wheels and the pics that I have seen where the car looks better are on nicer wheels.
I think, the EOS or any other "chick car" slammed on some nice wheels instantly becomes more man-ly...but that's just me. In stock form I think it looks a bit chick-ish. But pop some 18's or 19's on it and lower it nicely and you are good to go









_Modified by gophaster at 12:51 AM 3-6-2006_


_Modified by gophaster at 12:57 AM 3-6-2006_


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: (gophaster)*

Useless Trivia of the Day (tm): The wheels in the pictures above look are the 17" 'Solitude' wheels that come as a no-cost option to the standard 17" 'Le Mans' ten-spoke wheels on the German spec 3.2.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen EOS real life pictures (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

There were a couple of other 80's influences that had the Cabrio in it, I recall the show Remington Steele, where the main female character Stephanie Zimbalist drove around a white cabriolet, also the movie License to Drive with Corey Haim and a young Heather Graham, she owned a Cabriolet as well, in fact in that movie the last thing we see is Corey and Heather driving away in the Cabrio...
Back to topic, The car looks very good in euro spec, (ie ride height), the US pics I've seen thus far all need to be lowered...


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen EOS real life pictures (gizmopop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gizmopop* »_ The car looks very good in euro spec, (ie ride height), the US pics I've seen thus far all need to be lowered...

Better not. My best friend's girlfirend just ruined her front guard on a speed bump. U.S. roads are in far to worse shape to lower the car to ideal height. Half related, I remember many a times when my dad's A8 (D2-model) with 2" lowered ride height bottomed out in garage driveways. I really learned to appreciate standard-heigth suspensions because of that. Pity the Eos doesn't come with a variable ride height air suspension.


----------



## gophaster (May 1, 2000)

My sister owns a bone stock 4door Mercedes C230 Sport which at stock ride height the front spoiler hangs up on almost all concrete parking stoppers. The car has the stock 17's and stock ride height which is pretty low and looks great. If the C230 was raised an inch or so it would not look nearly as good. Comes with the territory I guess. Just gotta be more careful but well worth it b/c it looks and performs soo much better. My wife and I are seriously considering the Eos but that baby is getting lowered at least an inch and 18's or 19's the same day we pick it up. I doubt lowering springs will be readily available off the bat soo...cut-off wheel will be in full affect







until I can get my hands on real springs. 
Due to the situation with the way this car looks in some photos vs. others I am definetly going to want to see one in person before I put down a deposit.


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: (gophaster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gophaster* »_Due to the situation with the way this car looks in some photos vs. others I am definetly going to want to see one in person before I put down a deposit.

Saw it, sat in it, and you're right. If you compare the pictures from the Frankfurt show where the wheat beige Eos sported 18" wheels to the other pictures, it does look better. The stock 17" look ok, but the 2.0 standard 16" are just lost in the wheel arches. As for proportions, may I humbly suggest not to go too much beyond XXX/45 tires as the long front overhang (which they had to do for pedestrian protection) makes cars with ultra low tire walls (say, XXX/30 or lower) just looks Jersey Guido. In Europe, VW offers a 2" heigth reduction with the sports packages. Given where VW makes their dough with nowadays (hint: look at the explosion of the Volkswagen Individual lineup), I wouldn't be too surprised if they'd bring the sports packages to the U.S. too (unless, of course, the DOT would require recertifying the car if the manufacturer installs lower springs - see why the Phaeton was canned).


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (JML)*

Thats's interesting JML, I've been all over the German Volkswagen website, I've translated many articles about the Eos, and I've never seen a specification for a 2" lowered ride height, which would be about 51MM. The UK Volkswagen website says "Sports suspension, Lowered by Appx. 15 MM". Which would be just over 1/2". If you don't mind me asking JML, where have you seen this 2" lowered specification? Can you post a link to it?



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 6:16 AM 3-7-2006_


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen EOS real life pictures (JML)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JML* »_
Better not. My best friend's girlfirend just ruined her front guard on a speed bump. U.S. roads are in far to worse shape to lower the car to ideal height. Half related, I remember many a times when my dad's A8 (D2-model) with 2" lowered ride height bottomed out in garage driveways. I really learned to appreciate standard-heigth suspensions because of that. Pity the Eos doesn't come with a variable ride height air suspension.

Well it was a given with the MKIVs that front valence was too low at stock height. The R32 is one of the few MKIVs that can park over a bump without fear of ripping off that valence...(but prior ownership of a Jetta MKIV and a GTI 337 cured me of that habit). The reason they raise it is to meet crash standards with SUVs, its why the Jetta V and the GTI V have the 4x4 stance...
Heres the Eos in Euro trim at the Frankfurt Auto Show...








and a US spec...








and something I ran across through Google...they have some more pics..
http://www.volkswatch.com/vwnews/eospreview.asp








This one is sporting something similar to the Concept Cs rims...








A few more...




















_Modified by gizmopop at 11:03 AM 3-7-2006_


----------



## gophaster (May 1, 2000)

JML, I was thinking the old standby of either 18x8 with 235/40/18 or 19x8 with 235/35/19. But you may be right, those arches seem to be pretty huge and a slightly higher profile might be needed. I wonder what size tire/wheel is on the pic below? Yup, Looks just about perfect.
http://vortex3.rely.net/galler...3.jpg

At the Eos site it shows that the optional size is 17x7.5" with 235/45/17...looks like a 235/35/19 ends up being just about right at about .2" larger overall diameter than stock.


_Modified by gophaster at 8:40 AM 3-7-2006_


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_Thats's interesting JML, I've been all over the German Volkswagen website, I've translated many articles about the Eos, and I've never seen a specification for a 2" lowered ride height, which would be about 51MM. The UK Volkswagen website says "Sports suspension, Lowered by Appx. 15 MM". Which would be just over 1/2". If you don't mind me asking JML, where have you seen this 2" lowered specification? Can you post a link to it?


Teaches me for moving over to Europe. It should read 2 cm (20mm) of course. Silly me. I haven't checked the UK VW site, but the German one claimed 2 cm earlier when I configured my Eos. I just checked and they too are now at 15 mm and apparently now offer a suitcase that fits the lowered-roof trunk compartment. The automatic light option on the light'n'sight package also seems to have been edited out (its still mentioned in the options catalogue, but not in the configurator). I also still wait for the auxilliary heater the VW rep promised me at the Eos roadshow to become available for ordering.


_Modified by JML at 11:00 AM 3-7-2006_


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: (gophaster)*

More trivia on wheels: The black car in the post above yours is equiped with the 17" "Le Mans" wheels (standard on the 3.2, optional on the 1.6, 2.0 and 2.0t). The wheat beige car features 18" "Samarkand" wheels (dimensions: 8 J x 18, tires 235/40 R 18). These wheels are not standard or standard option on the German spec Eos. Call your friendly dealer (they are lifted from the Passat optional wheel program). The red car has the 16" "Adelaide" wheels (7 J x 16, 215/55 R 16).


----------



## gophaster (May 1, 2000)

Very interesting info. So the ET matches that of the Passat? (around 35mm)


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (gophaster)*

Hey, that's the Matchstick Red EOS from the Canadian International Autoshow in Toronto








Alloys and colour combos transform the EOS. They have to be good.


_Modified by sirAQUAMAN64 at 1:38 PM 3-7-2006_


----------



## eurosnow (Nov 24, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen EOS real life pictures (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

call me crazy but that white cabrio looks fun yet masculin...might be because its so flat in the front and boxy reminds me of the first m3...i think if i was 20 when the first golf cabrio came out, i would be in love with it im 22 now and i am dying to get one...what do you guys think about it?


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen EOS real life pictures (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_There has been rampant speculation as to weather or not the Eos is a girls car. I will point out that the $30,000 estimated base price is going to change the ownership dynamic a bit and give the car more exclusivity. I think its gonna be more like the "I just got divorced" professional womans car. You're gonna have to be in a genuinely affluent area before you see these cars in high school/college parking lots, and they are gonna all be the cheaper 2.0T versions anyway. 

In 1989 the cabriolet was about the same price as my dad's 1989 Dodge Maxi Van 2500
Full size vans with all the toys like my dad's 1989 van today sticker around $30k. How has anything changed?


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen EOS real life pictures (mrreet)*

That's super easy mrreet, real wages have been stagnant for about the last 15 years, and benefits have eroded...people have to pay more and more for their health care, for example, as employers find more ways to push their costs off onto the employees. Then there's things like $3/gallon gas chewing up what little income people make. Make no mistake about it, in 2006, 30 grand is alot to working stiffs, and I fully expect my 3.2 Eos is gonna be right around 40 grand. That's a long winded way of saying that vehicle prices have far outpaced wage growth which is going to skew the initial ownership demographic toward people who, by and large, will be college educated, or business owners with a few years of professional work history and some savings. All those retards in the Eos photoshop thread won't have a new one, its simply too expensive to be a kids car. The car is mature and discreet, clearly for the early 30's professional crowd, that's where you get the "starting over" freshly divorced professional woman. Look at the people in the Eos commercials to get a feel for Volkswagen's intended market, and look at how its advertized. By the way, are there any women in here? that's an indicator if its a chick car or not.



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 5:04 AM 4-24-2006_


----------



## dea_grig (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen EOS real life pictures (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

just 2 cents from a "just married" 32 y proffessional woman...love the car, yet don't think it's a chick car...it's a sophisticated , powerfull everyday partner for somebody with a lot of temper....in a good way, of course....My husband loves it but he's whinning "overpriced" whenever he has a chance. The "je en sais quoi" associatted with the eos makes me crave for it ...can't wait to buy one, dealer says it should be here end of june and I already put down a deposit...but we'll see when I'll test drive it...if I won't like it, I'll certainly buy the 3.6. passat.


----------



## vwmtnbiker (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen EOS real life pictures (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

ok, first and foremost the picture of the boutique you posted is the essence of what the cabby is all about. that "rudely angular econobox" is where it all started. i bet you probably think rabbits and early golfs are silly and crude too. honestly the early vws were where vw got it right and its been a slippery slope since then. the mkV's are getting to be ridiculous. what happened to simplicity?! if you want bells and whistles and all that crap why not just go get a lexus? i hear theyre puttin mini-fridges in the glove boxes now! and whats wrong with the emblems?! if you dont want it to have a vw badge on it, well...maybe its not for you. get it?


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen EOS real life pictures (vwmtnbiker)*

If you look at my data, vwmtnbiker, you'll see I'm right in the middle of Kentucky. If you're put off by these fancy modern doo-dads, gizmos, and doo-hickeys that manufacturers insist on putting in new cars, I can hook you right up with a horse and wagon, lickety split.


----------



## vwmtnbiker (Apr 25, 2006)

well, mr "mitfries", im not sure what living in kentucky has to do with your apparent awful taste in cars, but like i said...maybe you should look at a lexus if you want an elitist car filled with things that have nothing to do with driving. afterall...volkswagen is the peoples car...not just a home on wheels for executive types.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (vwmtnbiker)*

Lexus is a car for people that like to overpay for a Toyota. I'll let you have all of those you want. I'll take my Eos with sat nav, Dynaudio, 6 cylinders, and headlights that steer around the corners. If you're a fan of the mark 1, then drive 'em. If you think admiring the Eos is "awful taste in cars", you're visiting the wrong forum. 



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 3:49 PM 4-25-2006_


----------



## vwmtnbiker (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

i think you misunderstand. i personally love all things vw, and have since as long as i can remember. i think complaining about how your eos shares the same vw badge as my golf however is a bit silly and not what the brand as a whole is all about. things like headlights that steer around corners are what a drivers car is all about, however worrying about how many cupholders it has is NOT something of concern in a drivers car. get it?


----------



## Whafrodamus (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen EOS real life pictures (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

My family's owned two cabrios ... and a MKV GTI
LIke totally shut up! Ohhh my god.


----------

